# Blue Sympodium not opening



## Ningal

I recently got a fairly small blue sympodium frag that I've been having trouble with. I've not once seen it fully open.

Initially, I placed it in a very low flow tank (as in, seahorse low flow) with moderate lighting. I placed him high in the tank with very direct light but not as much flow. After 24 hours, I tried more direct flow with less direct lighting, same thing. 

After leaving him there for 3 days with nothing, I tried switching him to my oldest, most established tank, which has moderate flow and high lighting (though he's in one a place that makes the lighting basically moderate and he's been there 2 days now with no change. Not sure what else to do, so any suggestions are appreciated

Here's a picture of the most the coral will do:


----------

